# Super pet Rat habitat defined



## EddiesRats (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is my first official thread, and my second time owning rats. 
I have two females, both of which are in love with each other. Parmesean, the black female dumbo is abit shy. But loves to lick you to death, while Mozarella is very inquisitive, curious, and is the first to check things out.

My question it, How many rats could i house in this cage? ???
Im thinking just two. But what do you guys recommend? 

The cages approximate dimensions are 28.5 in tall by 24.5 inches long, by almost 13 inches deep.

this is parmesean 









The both of them together 











Here is Mozarella 










the cage 










I look forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

The cage calculator says it can house 2 rats comfortably. Cute rats  The first one looks like my 3 boys Spike, Riley and Angel


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

That cage is gonna drive you nuts! It did me! But your rats are absolutely beautiful  And two... definitely. I tried three for a month until I got my DCU and let's just say it was a mess.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No more then 2 agreed, and it's not a very....popular cage lol. You can probably forsee that you will want a different cage some time in the future.
And are you using a heat lamp on your rat cage? Keep in mind rats can overheat pretty easily, and with a hammock or 2 even in cold cold rooms they should be fine.


----------



## EddiesRats (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. And the Heat lamp, is actually a coil bulb. And does not provide heat, it was mainly for lighting. Is the cage really this unpopular? haha, My rats love it. They don't really chew it. And i find it pretty easy to clean considering they are litter trained. Thanks again for the help. I look forward for much more advice from this forum


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's most unpoluar I think because it can only fit the 2 rats, many people like to eventually get more rats. And for the price their are larger higher quality cages.

But if you like it, and it;s just the 2 rats, more power to you haha. 
I have never owned or used the cage, so My opinion is kinda invalid anyway.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh also I noticed the small wheel, when they get any ;larger they will need a minimum of 11 inch wheel, any smaller and it damages their backs.

Superpet makes an affordable 11 inch mesh wheel, and Wodent Wheel Seniors are great and my personal favorite which is also very affordable.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

You should see what mine did to my cage in the end. The plastic was chewed off, they weren't really chewers.. they got really bored, I guess. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## EddiesRats (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, i see what you mean. I got the cage for free, so it doesn't really bother me  So if it does end badly, ill just buy a new one. Thanks again, And I hope mine don't get to bored. They get out of their cage at least for an hour a day. And as for the wheel, I know its alittle small. Lol, but im going to move it out, And hopefully go for something that won't snag their feet. Like a Wodent wheel.


----------

